# Orchid home



## reptile ryan (Sep 12, 2007)

We have around fifteen live orchid plants of various sizes and leaf compositions. They are kept in a temperature/humidity controlled room with my reptiles and many other plants. I was thinking of just building a small wire mesh cage around some of the orchids to keep mantis in. Does anyone have any suggestions? Does anyone approve of the idea? Disapprove?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with that idea, You should be alright doing that.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

sounds good to me... like to see it! only 15mins away


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2007)

I would say that sounds like a great idea, would certainly be interested to see some photos of your setup when it's finished =]


----------



## reptile ryan (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I will be trying it out when I get mantids.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 23, 2007)

It sounds like a great enclosure. Be aware that anytime you furnish the habitat with items that the mantis could molt into, you risk the mantis having a bad molt. Try to give room between the fixture and the place where the mantis hangs most of the time, which is regularly the top. Good Luck!!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------

